# Help Bunny ate String



## SpikeF (Nov 12, 2013)

Can some please give me some info on my rabbit ( Spike ) . He is a Netherland Dwarve weight is about 4 lb.
I looked over and saw my Spike eating a piece of string . Like you would a piece of spaghetti, before I could grab him it was gone. Now I am wondering if he is going to be ok. The vets are not open till tomorrow and not sure if I should take him in. . The string was thin cotton that came off a rug. It was roughly 3 to 4 inches long I think. I have searched and found different opinions on Rabbits eating cotton string . Some say they can digest it and some say they can not. I will keep an eye on him and take him to the Vet at first sign he is uncomfortable. But I am not able to stay with him a lot tomorrow as I am working some long shifts tomorrow. Any info would help 
Thanks Matt


----------



## JBun (Nov 12, 2013)

You really can only wait and see. It may or may not cause a problem. Just pay really close attention for signs of discomfort - stops eating and pooping, grinding teeth, sitting hunched up for long periods, changing positions frequently, squinting eyes. If you see any of these, take your rabbit to the vet right away. If you feed hay, increasing hay consumption by decreasing other foods, may help move the string through, by increasing gut motility. Also water is very important too. If your rabbit drinks from a bottle, offering a water dish can help, as rabbits tend to drink more from a dish.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------

